# How do i clone?



## AceT9 (May 22, 2006)

my plants are about 6 to 7 inchs...can i clone at this time or should i wait..if so how do I.....help plz


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 22, 2006)

not really big enough to get anything substantial and still kind of young, two months is a good rule as you want a decent sized cutting. check this link.

http://www.marijuana-seeds.net/Clone-Your-Own.html


----------



## Hick (May 22, 2006)

or you could try the one we have here at Marpassion
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Making_Clones_From_A_Marijuana_Plant.html


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 22, 2006)

Yeah, sorry, I forgot about those, I tend to forget that there is more than just the forum!


----------



## chronicman (May 23, 2006)

hick i got a question for you.  does the cutting die completely and then come back to life or does it stay green and just keep on growing


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 23, 2006)

Not hick, but.
It'll droop a bit sometimes but won't die off, if it does, it's done.


----------



## Hick (May 23, 2006)

chronic,..it doesn't die at all. There may be some yellowing, as it uses energy rooting. Try to prevent too much wilting, by "lightly" misting w/ a spray bottle.

(edit)..beat me by a nose biffy


----------



## Mutt (May 23, 2006)

I notice they droop a little when the humidity dome is off for a while. but a mist of water and put the humidity dome back on and they perk right up. 

Just remember, no touching or messing with the clones until they are rooted. any movement of that stem could kill it. NO TOUCHY FEELY.

Good luck, and cloning is an addictive thing.


----------

